# Update...what the heck does this mean???



## GreenFlower (Aug 16, 2007)

Update from: http://mothering.com/discussions/sho....php?t=1028089

December 26th-ish: spotting and blood tinged mucous (for a couple days)

took pg test: neg.

somewhere between above entry and Jan 16th, took OPK: negative (so I know the tests aren't bad..not expired, etc.)

January 16th: soft cervix with EWCM. Positive OPK, Preg test: neg

Jan 17th: Felt what seemed to be definite ovulation "pains" on right side.

Jan 23rd (today): cervix soft, but closed. Can't really give accurate description of CM. However, OPK test: positive

So what the heck does that mean??? I know it's not pregnancy because IF I ovulated on Sat, it's only been 6 days.

Is there something wrong with my body?

I'm EBF my 12 week old, NOT on fertility drugs, and don't have PCOS. Is there something else that would cause a false OPK that I should be concerned about?


----------



## halifax40 (May 8, 2008)

It isn't likely a false OPK, sounds like you have simply had more than one LH surge as your body has tried to ovulate but probably didn't manage to the first time...have you been temping?? It is possible to have LH surge, EWCM and not ovulate...I had that happen two weeks after my loss, but temps showed no O.


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

If you're EBFing a 12 week old, I doubt that you are ovulating. I'm not sure the OPK's know how to deal with the hormones associated with EBFing.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

It sounds like your body is gearing up to O but it's stopping before it gets there. The prolactin from nursing is possibly contributing to the delay. I don't think it's abnormal at all.


----------

